# B5 A4 C/D Pillar Removal - A distaster



## Mercad (Jan 7, 2005)

So I am doing a complete swap out of a beige interior for a black one. I have a wrecked donor car with lots of great parts going into an A4 with lots of crap/broken parts. Problem is, I can't figure out a way to remove the C/D pillars without tearing them to pieces. I did both on the 'good' car and they disintegrated on me. I'm doing everything 'by the book' with a bentley manual but they don't give any good ideas for getting these things out other than 'pry them out starting at the top'

Any suggestions? I really don't want to do the same thing to my donor car when I transfer these panels.


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

They are very difficult to get out without cracking or breaking a tab or two. 

If you study the tab and clip locations on the panels you've already removed you will get a better understanding of how to remove the panels from the other vehicle. 

Also check out http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2979511-DIY-Interior-Conversion and do a search on the forums because this topic has already been covered.


----------



## Mercad (Jan 7, 2005)

:thumbup: thanks for the reply.. i had seen that DIY but thought it might be different since it's a VW golf or something of the sort. In any case, thanks!


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

that DIY will still give you an idea of what to do. 

really the clips don't vary too much between the different models.


----------



## Mercad (Jan 7, 2005)

k


----------

